# Cheap Colleges for international students



## Affa111 (Jun 10, 2015)

I am a Canadian Citizen. I would like to study in a cheap college in NZ as a international student. Also, I have to bring my husband with me as a dependent. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't think there are any "cheap" colleges in NZ and where you can study depends on the course you want to study as all colleges don't teach all study courses.


----------

